# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة المدنية >  مرجع مهم ومهم جدا لكل مهندس مدني

## زهره التوليب

*
 السلام عليكم  
 ((( لاتنسونا بالدعاء للوالدين بالرحمة ولجميع المسلمين))) 

 GEO TECHNICAL ENGINEERING PROCEDURES FOR FOUNDATION 
 DESIGN OF BUILDINGS AND STRUCTURES 
 يتعرض هذا المرجع الى كافة الامور الجيوتقنية المتعلقة بالقواعد ابتداء بأختيار نوع الاساس ,اعمال 
 الحفر الى تثبيت التربة

من هنا
  


*

----------


## qazz1977

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع

----------


## زهره التوليب

العفو

----------


## محمد الشبول

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااا  :Icon15:

----------


## down to you

فضلتي ع راسي :Icon31:

----------


## AHMEDAHB

تحياتي لكم

----------


## faten_z

thanx

----------


## messi 888

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------


## saad alshekhli

شكرا وبانتظار المزيد

----------


## اردني وكلي فخر

مشكور على الموظوع القيم شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## نجم الغد

شكرا على الموضوع

----------

